# nikon 3D scanning



## nda (Jan 13, 2014)

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/01/12/ces-2014-nikon-captures-3d-model-of-a-person-and-inserts-it-into-a-video-game.aspx/

8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2014)

Yup, the money is in gaming, if they can afford 64 cameras and a zillion dollars worth of post processing. PJ's by and large can't afford to splurge any more.


----------



## flowers (Jan 29, 2014)

oh wow, that's cool!  the 2 hour turnaround was the best part!


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jan 29, 2014)

Could help out the video game industry, development costs are already out of control and will be going even higher with the xbox one and ps4. It costs tonnes of money to make a game nowadays and if a studio puts out a poor selling game or two, it's game over [pun intended].


----------

